# More finds!



## Jack21 (Jul 25, 2015)

Just pulled this 65 copper tone off CL!!! And a 68(wrong shifter) 5 speed I picked up a couple weeks ago


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice work... love the copper!


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is a clearer picture with some extra coppertone. Everything there except back tire. Going to steal it off a ratty 64 I have. Even has the reflector on the sissy bar. Cool oldie Stingray.


----------



## vastingray (Aug 1, 2015)

What's up with the midget in the back I'd like to see a pic of that


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 1, 2015)

My favorite bike 67 deluxe midget but I don't have the white walls. If anyone has them I'd be happy to trade you the rest of my collection for them. Haha not really but I'd be very happy to get my hands on them


----------



## vastingray (Aug 1, 2015)

That's nice bike.    I'm looking for a set for my 68 I guess I'm going to have to buy a runabout  just to switch the tires off and resell


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Haha yeah that would be one way. Always trying to find tires...


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 1, 2015)

Got a pic of your deluxe midget?


----------



## vastingray (Aug 8, 2015)

Here ya go the paint is rough it's a 68 with s-2 rear wheel definitely repainting this one the chrome is awesome first two are when I got it second two are after clean up


----------



## Jack21 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice job cleaning it up. Looks great


----------

